# Cpc-p



## sheltonce (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a certification as a CPC and plan on taking the CPC-P exam within the next 90 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for material to study? I did order the AAPC study guide today.

Thanks
CS


----------



## pamtienter (Apr 17, 2009)

*Study Guide*

I think the study guide was great. Lots of good information and gives you an idea of what the test is actually like. Good luck!


----------

